# This is the Birthday of William Grimshaw



## Learner (Sep 2, 2004)

The celebrated preacher of Haworth was born September 3 , 1708 . J . C . Ryle in his book : " Christian Leaders of the 18th Century " ranks him third in his observations of the eleven leaders . He was known as the " mad Grimshaw (or parson ) " . That is because he would sometimes disguise himself in order to expose a wayward member of his church .
It was not unusual for him to preach up to 2 hours at a time . He was a part of the famous Lady Huntington connection . So he rubbed shoulders with the greats of that era .
This Puritan on the warpath is another obscure individual to us today , but should be appreciated . it was said that his ' darling doctrine ' was the truth of imputed righteousness . He said in a letter : " Tis for the sake of the righteousness of Christ that all I have , or hope for in time or eternity are mine . Remission of sins , acceptance with God , all the promises , all the grace and all the glory of God is mine for evermore . To whomsoever this righteousness is imputed through faith , all the blessings of the new covenant belong and are Yea and Amen . I can never say too much of it , or for it . "


----------

